# Dove babies



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

So far both pairs have one baby, and one egg unhatched but piped.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your baby dove!!!! 

...and I thought pigeon hatchlings were tiny!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Grim! The parents are ones that Grim so kindly adopted from me. That makes Grim the Grandpa and me the Great Grandma  !

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Great Grandma Terry!!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww  Congratulations Grim!! They are adorable - even all "naked" & stuff  I'm really looking forward to progression photos since I don't believe I've seen pictures of doves from birth to feathering. So cute!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25398
Dove baby pictures. Warning...nudity. Dove baby nudity.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

They're so... nude! Aw, I wish I had taken pictures of mine when they were tots. They grow so ridiculously fast! Barely a month later, they are just normal doves in miniature... accept that they don't have their rings yet. I guess it comes later? They're such a fun (if slightly neurotic) kind of animal to live with.


----------

